

Chrome removed Apps from new tab, here's a fix - magikMaker
http://bjorn.wikkeling.com/111/chrome-stopped-displaying-apps-tab-update.html
When opening a new tab in Chrome, it used to be that the apps were displayed. However, the recent update of Chrome removed this feature in favor of their search engine page. Completely superfluous, because search can already be performed from the addressbar, which Google called the omnibox because of this.
======
magikMaker
When opening a new tab in Chrome, it used to be that the apps were displayed.
However, the recent update of Chrome removed this feature in favour of their
search engine page. Completely superfluous, because search can already be
performed from the address bar, which Google called the omnibox because of
this.

